# Fancy outdoor area with restaurant, dublin?



## Abbica (28 Jun 2012)

Hi, would anyone know of a nice restaurant with a good outdoor area in dublin please? We were looking at l'ecrivian on a tuesday for lunch but they are only open from a Thursday to weekend for lunch. They have a lovely outdoor terraced area.


----------



## TarfHead (28 Jun 2012)

Abbica said:


> Hi, would anyone know of a nice restaurant with a good outdoor area in dublin please? We were looking at l'ecrivian on a tuesday for lunch but they are only open from a Thursday to weekend for lunch. They have a lovely outdoor terraced area.


 
Is Eden still open ? If not, has another restaurant opened in the same location - Meeting House Square.

Why outdoor ? Smoking ? The weather makes this a risk.


----------



## Abbica (29 Jun 2012)

Hi, thanks for reply, it's for my mum, she loves al fresco dining and also, she is a smoker, probably why she loves al fresco! She is sick of standing out on the street with everybody watching her, makes her feel uncomfortable. We are taking her out for her birthday and whilst Eden looks amazing it is only open for lunch from 12 -3pm and we were looking for a later lunch if possible. Just can't think of anywhere


----------



## dereko1969 (29 Jun 2012)

MarcoPierre Whites I'm nearly certain has outdoor seating, however it's on a very busy street (Dawson St) which wouldn't be my cup of tea.

Eden is gorgeous, i'd just get an earlier lunch there (they won't kick you out at 3!)


----------



## Abbica (29 Jun 2012)

Thanks, will recommend Eden to her so, see what she thinks. Thanks for help.


----------



## Shawady (2 Jul 2012)

Not as fancy as some of the other suggestions but Milanos at Baggot Street bridge has a nice al fresco dining area overlooking the canal.


----------



## Thirsty (9 Jul 2012)

Is Kilmancanogue too far to travel for you?

http://www.avoca.ie/home/explore/stores/


----------



## Sunny (10 Jul 2012)

Ely in the IFSC is nice on a good sunny afternoon. I was there on the last one in 2009!


----------



## Threadser (10 Jul 2012)

Il Segreto in Baggot St has a nice outdoor terrace


----------

